# Colt 1911 .45ACP



## geezus89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey y'all! I'm new to the forum, I thought you guys might be interested in reading an article I wrote about the Colt 1911

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2512053/famous_firearms_the_colt_1911_45_acp.html?cat=37

I'm doing an entire series of articles on famous firearms. I plan on writing about the Beretta M9, the Glock 19, and the Smith& Wesson model 60 revolver for sure. Do you guys have any suggestions of handguns you'd like to see featured in an article? Could also be rifles or shotguns. 

Glad to be a member of your fine forum. I'm currently saving up to buy my first handgun, probably a Glock 23 .40 cal.


----------

